# 7lb of Pure Perfection Just Checked In



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..and I am the daddy.      

Ellen Louise was born at 3.10am this morning. Right on time. Amanda and baby doing just fine.

A tad chuffed....feels good. Really good. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Been single, married, divorced, in love again and now a dad - and all over the span of this Forum.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

garyc said:


> ..and I am the daddy.
> 
> Ellen Louise was born at 3.10am this morning. Right on time. Amanda and baby doing just fine.
> 
> ...


So the forum changed your life !!!

*CONGRATULATIONS*

May both be happy & healthy.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Congrats Gary!

Glad that everyone is doing well - now the hard work really starts :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

garyc said:


> ..and I am the daddy.
> 
> Ellen Louise was born at 3.10am this morning. Right on time. Amanda and baby doing just fine.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I can't wait for that feeling, only 8 weeks to go!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats welcome to sleepless nights :wink: but it will be worth it


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Congratulations Gary

It really is the best feeling in the world


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Gary,

That is brilliant news. Congratulations to you all. In time for Q4 as well 

Regards,
Brett


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Congrats Gary and Amanda - glad all are doing well


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Congratulations Gary, great news!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Many, many congratulations to you and your family.

Can we expect a bonus number of posts in the small hours now? :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Congratulations mate, all the best with your new arrival! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I have only 5 weeks to go myself!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Many congratulations Gary.




garyc said:


> Ellen Louise


My mother and father wanted to call me Ellen Louise in 1977, had I turned out to be a girl, of course. Strange huh?

Well, not the strangest thing in the world, I know, but a little bit spooky.

Anyway, congratulations again. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Many congrats to you and Amanda. 

Great feeling isn't it?.....and it just keeps getting better


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Many congratulations.

Relish every moment, and use that new camera - you won't beleive how quickly they change.

It's a true rollercoaster ride but well worth it.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations Gary  [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Great news Gary, really pleased for you. The forum dads will be here to support you


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Gary.

All the best to Mother, Baby & dad (he often gets forgotten in the congratulations)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nice one mate, really chuffed for you

regards to Mum

Glad all 3 of you are doing well

andy


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Good shooting, nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats mate!

I hope you have a serious session planned to whet the babys head!

Niall


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Naresh said:


> Congratulations mate, all the best with your new arrival! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I have only 5 weeks to go myself!!


Congrat too.

Mines 11 weeks - but im not having it myself. :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Congratulations to you and your wife! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations on the new arrival, Gary.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Congrats Gary.

Unexplainable feeling really - and it just keeps gettign better and better.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Congratulations Gary!! 

As kell says, unexplainable feeling, I have two now, Oliver who is 2 in 2 weeks and Thomas who is 11 weeks.

I look at them and almost well up as I feel so proud and so much love for them.

Makes you feel soooooooo good.

Enjoy! 

P.S. Where's the pictures?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations! 

Hev x


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Congrats, you must be very proud!


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Congratulations Gary. That's great news


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

garyc said:


> ..and I am the daddy.
> 
> Ellen Louise was born at 3.10am this morning. Right on time. Amanda and baby doing just fine.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good article for absoluTTe to me :wink:

Congratulations


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Gary [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

congrads hope mum and baby are both doing well.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Congratulations to you all Gary.

Wonderful times ahead...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Many congratulations! 

How long before we see you with a Lillypie signature! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Sterling work Mr. C.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Congratulations Gary!

Loads of laughs ahead, never a day goes by where my two don't make me giggle.

Got a 0-3 month life jacket for her yet?

John


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all. Been a rollercoaster few days.

Got puked on tonight and just did first nappy (black???) - and I am not even on a rugby club tour.

All home and well. Amanda a bit tired (me too). Still chuffed to fk but ready for the months ahead. Never was a big sleeper which is going to be just as well...

Glad I have 3 weeks to settle into it all before return to work.

Will post the inevitable baby pic of my little sweety.

Thanks again - it's been an up and down few years what with one thing and another, but this is the high point and I wouldnt swap it for anything.

_nope, not even a GT3RS and a Chriscraft 36._

Everything look different now. I could not really have imagined how this feels.

But I'll be around. :wink:

ps do not let things go downhill in my absence. :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Gary - and obviously Amanda too! 

The next few weeks/months/years really are a fabulous time. In addition to the new digi camera, you might also fancy investing in a new video camera too (if you've not already), handy for those first steps, words and solid food (in no particular order)

Have you composed the Birth Announcement for the broadsheets/saved a newspaper copy from Monday? - for Ellen's future interest, these were things I forgot and would, in retrospect, have been time well spent)

A seven pounder is a good weight (nicer for mum's :wink: )

You might possibly regret swapping the Touring for a coupe with the inevitable kit involved. Still, you'll no doubt already have plans for a Group 0 baby seat for the boat 

Welcome to the wonderful world of Gruffalo and Pingu ! (well, maybe in a few months)
See you in baby Gap 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jonno said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Gruffalo


Oh and how, _my _favourite let alone the kids! Even went to see Julia Donaldson perform it live with her mad husband.

Gary you just have sooo much fun in front of you!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Quick update. One week in. Happy families. 

Been a blur and whir of visitors etc. But still have 2 weeks paternity leave left.

Every picture tells a story etc:
http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/album_photo.html?c_photo=1014791268

Thanks for all the well wishes and messages. Really appreciated.

Oh, and just had offer accepted on 5 bed victorian town house in Bristol WITH GARAGE! _(about the right size for a white GT3_).

So all in all, not a bad week.    

Cheers
gary.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm afriad the picture isn't working.

It's just taking me to my albums.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I'm afriad the picture isn't working.
> 
> It's just taking me to my albums.


oops. twas a private album.

Try:

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/1834191


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Bit late catching this thread sorry - many congrats Gary. I can promise you one thing - the first time she smiles at you you will be the proudest man in the world.

Enjoy, and really pleased for you


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry buddy , missed this entirely (obviously dont spend enough time on here)

What a beautifull little thing Ellen is, she looks lovely, hope evrything goes well for you ALL .

Best wishes

Helen and John x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Missed this thread too - was away on hols!

Congrats to you both


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Woo hoo!

I missed this too! Congratulations to you all.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> I missed this too! Congratulations to you all.


What was your excuse?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Congratulations Gary [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

She's gorgeous :-*


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Shit - i fell broody


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

All I can say is that pooey nappies don't seem quite so daunting now. 

...and I think that being a midwife must be one of _the_ most satisfying vocations that there is.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> All I can say is that pooey nappies don't seem quite so daunting now.
> 
> ...and I think that being a midwife must be one of _the_ most satisfying vocations that there is.


Certainly better that what we do for a living eh? Enjoy your break - you're missing nothing (other than a rising share price)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phew can smell it all from here matey


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Phew can smell it all from here matey


Sorry - that was me


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> All I can say is that pooey nappies don't seem quite so daunting now.
> 
> ...and I think that being a midwife must be one of _the_ most satisfying vocations that there is.


All I can say is that we still get the odd one or two that make me gag.

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You eat too much fruit Kell


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTotal said:


> You eat too much fruit Kell


My secret nappy-wearing fetish is found out.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The give away was the way you walked and the squelching noises from below - not fogetting the green cloud that followed........ [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Nice one matey, congratulations!

Glad baby and mother are doing well 

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Phew can smell it all from here matey


Funnily, it's the same colur yellow as yer biker leathers. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is that pooey nappies don't seem quite so daunting now.
> ...


Please get on and close the year for me. Our new kitchen may depend on my 115% exit accelerator. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is that pooey nappies don't seem quite so daunting now.
> ...


I shall obviuosly have to further develop my poonesseur skills...before graduating. :? :wink:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Congrats Gary (sorry - better late than never)!!

Damian


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Congratulations Gary, you're obviously chuffed 

Fatherhood does seem to change opinions - I remember you moaning about "people carriers with little brats gurning out of the windows" not that long ago. 
Soon Ellen will be one of them :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Congratulations Gary, you're obviously chuffed
> 
> Fatherhood does seem to change opinions - I remember you moaning about "people carriers with little brats gurning out of the windows" not that long ago.
> Soon Ellen will be one of them :wink:


Cheers Paul. Am indeed chuffed. 

Twas Baby on Board stickers as I recall. And never will one grace any of my cars. :wink:

I still think it was one of my better rants.  4 years ago 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=12379&highlight=baby+board


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It is and was a good rant.

But this makes me laugh in light of your recent developments...



garyc said:


> vlatan said:
> 
> 
> > Gary,
> ...


Just wait until your daughter is 15...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

<old timer voice> I remember those days when the flame was a flame room.... :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is it a good time to admit that we've got a Baby on Board sticker on our car?


----------

